# Cost of living comparison NZ to California



## bluejack44 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there

Can anyone tell me what Goods & Services differential applies between New Zealand (small city) and northern California (Sacramento)?

Or where I can look to find such information?

Currently estimate 1.14 at exchange rate 0.75 US:NZ, but this is somewhat a fudge...

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no formula:>)
It depends on your needs and wants and location within Sacramento. Apartment/house, cell phone, landline, TV, car, cook at home, eat out, travel, party, insurances, downpayments and deposits, vehicle plus insurance, one person or family ............ This takes making Google your friend.


----------



## bluejack44 (Apr 14, 2011)

twostep:

A number of companies have in-house goods & services factors that they use when calculating expat salaries. I've done a lot of the google research, but would like to supplement that with some more concrete info if people are able to share.

cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Be clear and you shall receive:>)
US Federal Pay Differentials are a good place to start ARS Careers : Federal Pay

A lot of information overload but also a lot of very official useful stuff. If you get lost - let me know.
U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) - bea.gov Home Page

The bottom line is pretty simple - will you improve your life style and professional advancement? If not - why do it?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bluejack44 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone tell me what Goods & Services differential applies between New Zealand (small city) and northern California (Sacramento)?
> 
> ...


In my estimation, if you want to live in California either earn more than $250k a year, or less than $25k and be eligible for benefits. Anywhere between and you'll not be happy.


----------



## ratchet (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out numbeo's website ( Sorry I can't paste the link, I only have 2 posts) Google for Numbeo cost of living comparison. You can select the country and city to compare


I just don't know how updated/accurate


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ratchet said:


> Check out numbeo's website ( Sorry I can't paste the link, I only have 2 posts) Google for Numbeo cost of living comparison. You can select the country and city to compare
> 
> 
> I just don't know how updated/accurate


I ran numbers on goods/cost of living on three US cities I have accurate and current information - way off.


----------



## bluejack44 (Apr 14, 2011)

okay, so this is where I am at...

take say $100k as NZ salary, remove tax (30%) and housing ($20k) and that leaves $50k for living expenses (good & services)

so I apply my factors (above) and determine I need US$42,750. add to that US$25k for housing and US$5k for back home expenses, and that's US$72,750 before adding tax. add on tax (say 25%) and that's US$97k I need to maintain a similar living standard to what applied in NZ

is the logic okay? what have I omitted (important stuff - details not important)? 

still leaves me with the most hard to find info being the goods & service differential

thanks for the advice so far, much appreciated...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bluejack44 said:


> okay, so this is where I am at...
> 
> take say $100k as NZ salary, remove tax (30%) and housing ($20k) and that leaves $50k for living expenses (good & services)
> 
> ...


Add a "fresh of the boat" premium of 25% for the first couple of years for not understanding how stuff works and not having a credit score.

I presume for the tax you've only considered the federal portion. You need to add state and possibly even city to that.

And even then we have no idea. If you want to eat plastic crud that says cheese on the packet like many of the locals, you'll be amazed at how little it costs. If you're used to real cheese, you'll be paying double what you pay at home.

$100k is adequate for 1 or 2 reasonably frugal people in California. However, it would be poverty for a family of five. And iI you had the same offer in Oklahoma, you'd be living like kings.


----------

